# Confusion Regarding multiple HAP IDs



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Dear all,
Maybe a stupid question, but no  harm in asking. 

Please refer to attached screenshot. 

The one marked in *GREEN* is my original VISA application(*Points Based skill Migration visa* submitted on 04-dec-13). Inside this application I have uploaded all the required documents(except medicals) for myself, my wife and kid. Within this 1st application, there was a link to Organize medical examination. I followed the link and generated reference letters with HAP IDs for family(Lets refer to them as HAP ID 1, 2 & 3). Even though I printed the reference letter, we have not gone for medicals yet.

*Now the confusing part:*
One day after CO contacted me for medicals, I noticed a second entry in my IMMI account marked in *RED* in image(*My health declarations*).

I thought this is the one CO wants me to fill out, so went ahead and completed this also. At the end of this second application, 3 more reference letters with different HAP IDs are generated((Lets refer to them as HAP ID 4, 5 & 6)).

*Question:*

Which HAP IDs I should use, when I go for medical examination?

Sorry for the long post but I am thoroughly confused here. Please help me out!


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

no harm in contacting the CO for that. he/she will clear your confusion and which HAP ID to use.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Folks...need help urgently on above query!!


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Folks...need help urgently on above query!!


Should not be an issue! Go ahead with your medical, advise the clinic the HAP IDs which the result will be later linked to, once the medical is completed, advise the CO which HAP IDs to use to finalise the visa.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. But will the other application(My health declarations) create problem for me during or after the process?


VincentDo said:


> Should not be an issue! Go ahead with your medical, advise the clinic the HAP IDs which the result will be later linked to, once the medical is completed, advise the CO which HAP IDs to use to finalise the visa.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Also why the other application was added to my account? Will that be processed separately?


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. But will the other application(My health declarations) create problem for me during or after the process?


It happened to me as well and it did not prevent the visa from being finalized.

As you created the "My Health Declarations" separately and the immi system was not able to recognize this, an extra HAP ID might be generated by chance. However, your medical result is only linked to ONE specific HAP ID which CO will use to finalize your application. Don't worry about the extra HAP ID coz nobody will look at it as it is NOT completed.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


VincentDo said:


> It happened to me as well and it did not prevent the visa from being finalized.
> 
> As you created the "My Health Declarations" separately and the immi system was not able to recognize this, an extra HAP ID might be generated by chance. However, your medical result is only linked to ONE specific HAP ID which CO will use to finalize your application. Don't worry about the extra HAP ID coz nobody will look at it as it is NOT completed.


----------



## paupau29 (Oct 27, 2014)

VincentDo said:


> It happened to me as well and it did not prevent the visa from being finalized.
> 
> As you created the "My Health Declarations" separately and the immi system was not able to recognize this, an extra HAP ID might be generated by chance. However, your medical result is only linked to ONE specific HAP ID which CO will use to finalize your application. Don't worry about the extra HAP ID coz nobody will look at it as it is NOT completed.


This happened to me too! I now have 2 HAP ID's - the first one has already been completed and submitted by the clinic to DIBP last December 19. Now I have 2 HAP IDs.. I think there should not be any problems.  The CO will definitely see that one has been completed already.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, 

Can you please suggest on a query regarding using my health declaration:

I have applied for my wife's passport and it may come in 3 weeks. I have got my kid's passport. In immiaccount, I created one health application with me as primary applicant and my kid as dependent applicant and generated HAP IDs for me and my kid. I am planning to get the medical test done for me and my kid in this week itself. 3 weeks later I will get my wife's passport, then I would need to create second health application with me as primary applicant and my wife as secondary applicant, but then generate HAP ID for my wife only and then get her medical test done.

My query is below: 
So if in my immiaccount i create 2 health applications, in which in both applications i am the primary applicant and there is 1 dependent in each application - in first application, my kid is dependent and in my second application, my wife is dependent - then can it cause any issue later in visa processing with the question getting raised as why i did not create one health application and added both my dependents in it?

Is there any such mandatory rule regarding my health application that in one immiaccount, there can be only one health application which must have all the dependents in it? I think the only thing which matters for health application is HAP ID, which is unique for each applicant, so logically it should not matter how many health applications are created in one immiaccount and also it should not matter whether all dependents have been added in each health application - but I am not sure about this thing, so please clarify?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misterV (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi guys, just want to know if anyone experienced this.

I already took my medical exam last week and they found some suspicious findings in my x-ray. I don't have any medical history and all my previous xrays were clear.

My question is:

If I do an xray with different pulmonologist and came out clear, can I generate another HAP Id and do another medical exam using this clear xray? I plan to redo my medical in another accredited clinic. Would my two HAP IDs affect my visa processing? Would the CO see both HAP IDs if I only attache one hap id in my visa application?

Thanks!


----------



## yuppi1 (Apr 23, 2020)

I've got the same situation now. Any suggestions?



misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please suggest on a query regarding using my health declaration:
> 
> ...


----------



## yuppi1 (Apr 23, 2020)

I've got the same situation now. Any suggestions?



misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please suggest on a query regarding using my health declaration:
> 
> ...


----------

